# Ten day old puppy not growing or gaining weight



## whiskey creek goldens

I have a 10 day old puppy who is not growing or gaining weight
I am a breeder and have been for many years and this one has me and my vet stumped. I thought that maybe some of the other breeders out there might have some advice.

The female puppy that was born at 1LB 1 oz. For several day after they are born I continue to weight them to make sure they are growing. In the first 3 day she lost almost 4oz so I took her to the vet for an exam. He found her to be hydrated and active (which she continues to be). Scene then she has put back on about 2oz but has stayed at that weight for the past several days despite extra feeding and care. She is active, nursing without intervention, seems to be normal other then the weight and size. Her littermats however have almost doubles in size and weight.

She is the size of a small new born at only 14 oz at ten days old

Any ideas of what I can do for her? Or what could possibly be wrong with her. the vet could not do much as she is so small we could not get a blood sample. 

A friend thinks it could be Malabsorption. Has anyone dealt with this if so what is her prognosis? 

Thank you in advance for any constructive help.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Sounds like my Sparky-baby. He was very small-smaller than your girl at birth and remained small throughout. When the rest of the litter weighed 8-9 pounds, he weighed 4 pounds. He did consistently gain weight but very, very slowly. He was bottle fed, got extra time on Mom and when we began to wean the puppies, he got extra food then too. It didn't seem to help. He was not losing weight and he remained bright and active throughout. He wasn't skinny either, just overall very very small.

We did run bloodwork on him starting at around 3 weeks, which showed some slight abnormalities but nothing really bad. Kidney disease was considered to be a possibility but he was able to concentrate his urine.

It wasn't until we treated the entire litter with Baycox (for coccidia) at around 4 or 5 weeks of age that he began to gain weight a little faster. Could have been coincidence or not.

I held onto him until he had 2 normal (for a puppy his age) blood draws in a row, so he was around 4-4 1/2 months old before he went to his new home.

He is now almost 6 months old and has definitely caught up with his littermates. He weighs around 55 pounds and is a healthy, happy boy.

Fingers crossed for your little girl!


----------



## nolefan

I'm sosorry for your puppy's problem, I hope you get some input here that will help.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

It could be anything and with her being so small it would be hard to get blood. Could be a liver shunt, heart, malabsorption or just fading puppy syndrome. Also, maybe she is just a slow grower.. It stinks when they are so little ..not much you can do. I will send some prayers your way. Keep doing what your doing... Sounds like you are on top of things.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Up Date:

We took little one back to the vet on Friday. We decided to put her on goats milk every two hours. All I can say is WOW that stuff must have magic powers!! She has gone from 13.5 oz to 15 3/4 oz in that time.

We are still not sure what is up so as she grows we will do the appropriate testing to see if she was just a really slow starter or if she has something wrong with her.

For now she is doing well.


----------



## annef

I have had a puppy like that who weighed very little at 3 weeks He did eventually catch up with the others and at nearly 2 is a normal size and healthy. It sounds as if your puppy will do the same. Annef


----------



## amy22

I'm so glad your puppy is doing better.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That's good to hear! C'mon little one, you can do it!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

I wanted to give everyone an update on "little miss". She is now 5 weeks old. She is doing well at 1 lb.7 OZ. She is eating canned food on her own as well as goats milk and some kibble. She is so funny she will suck the kibble dry and spit it across the floor when she is done sucking all the juice out. She is strong with a will like not other I have ever raised. We still plan on doing some testing on her to see What exactly is going on with her but for now she is doing great.


----------



## cubbysan

Just to throw something out there, could it be possible that she was allergic to something the mother was eating? 

Glad to hear she is doing better. Hope you get some answers. She sounds very special.


----------



## Altairss

Glad to hear she is doing better. In one of the very few litters I had, I had one sheltie that was really small and failing to thrive, the vet had the same problems as yours. 
During that time although It was a small litter I decided to put the mom while she was nursing on goat milk with her food and that puppy suddenly started to thrive within about day of my changing that part of her diet. I then started supplement feedings for him with the goat milk and he did even better.
I never knew the why and neither did the vet why the puppy did not originaly thrive but for that reason I love goat milk! Bear grew up to be a happy healthy normal size pup.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

cubbysan said:


> Just to throw something out there, could it be possible that she was allergic to something the mother was eating?


funny you should ask She started doing better when I took her off her mommy. I do think that I could be an intolerance to her mothers milk. It happens in babies why not in puppies too. I am Really hopeful that that is all that is wrong with her.

here is a short video of her.


----------



## goldhaven

The video is being labeled private.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

So glad to read your update, that she is doing so much better. I tried as well to view your video...labeled private. :-( I think it is very possible she was allergic to her Mother's milk. I hope she continues to grow and catch up with the other puppies.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

It's now public. by the way that is a 4 week old kitten in the video with her.


----------



## goldhaven

She is adorable.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

She is just precious, and looks completely normal in every way! Just tiny! I hope she continues to do well, and catch up with the others!


----------



## nolefan

So precious! Glad to hear things are looking up


----------



## ms_summer

im glad she is doing better. oh my gosh.. she is sooo cute


----------



## cubbysan

Omg, she is so precious!


Does the golden retriever breed ever have a problem with dwarfism? I know it shows up in the Great Pyrenees breed.


----------



## Molly's Mum

She is the sweetest little pup, so pleased she is doing better, well done!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

cubbysan said:


> Does the golden retriever breed ever have a problem with dwarfism? I know it shows up in the Great Pyrenees breed.


In looking for the answer to your question. Yes!! There eventually is a dwarf gene in goldens. I had no idea! I wonder how you would test for that?? Is that possibly what is going on with Little Miss??

Here is a youtube video of an 11 year old golden by the name of Caesar. It is very interesting as I have never herd of this but if it can happen in humans why not goldens? There has been talk about Caesar here on this forum. here is a youtube about him.


----------



## Karen519

*Little Miss*

Praying for your little Miss-thank you for loving her and caring for her!!

What a precious video of her!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

The wonderful thing about Little Miss is that she has never been what I would call a failing puppy. She just never grew from the time she was born. In fact the lost 5 oz her first three days of life. 

She was born at 1.1 oz at three days of age she was down to 12 oz. However she was not weak at all. We took her to see our vet. She advised me to put Little Miss on Goats milk and supplement her in between feeding with her mommy. 

For four weeks we did that and she would maybe gain 1/4 oz per day.

At 4 weeks we started the puppies on mash. I would take the mash and ground it down so it would fit in a bottle and she would drink it. Then I would put her in with the rest of the puppies. She get right in with the other puppies as they ate to in fact she would sit in the middle of the dish and chow down ha ha.

She is gaining weight in steady increments of about 1/2 oz a week. She is at about 1.6 oz now. 

She is happy and playing with the rest of the puppies from all outward appearances she is normal except for being so small. 

I kinda hope if is Dwarfism or just a slow starter and not something that will require medical intervention. I want her to live a long and healthy life!! 

She is such a sweetie pie I may never be able to give her up.


----------



## mylissyk

She is of course a completely adorable little thing. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## amy22

She is just adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I wonder about the dwarfism too. That is really tiny for a pup her age! The only other thing is a shunt..but I would think you would be seeing more signs as how little she is..unless it just hasn't shown up fully yet. I do hope she continues to thrive.


----------



## lgnutah

Both the YouTube boxes were just blank white for me (no play triangle) so I couldn't see either, but I am glad she is now gaining weight.


----------



## GoldenMum

She is indeed a precious thing, prayers that she continues to grow and have good health!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

It is with such sadness that I wright this. This morning I had to let Little Miss go to the rainbow bridge. Her time here with me was filled with love and hope. Tho she only had 46 days with me I will never forget her fight and will to live. We will never really know what was wrong with her as we could never really do any testing because she was so tiny.

Thanks you all for your prayers She is now with god and all of the children who need puppies in heaven!


----------



## dezymond

RIP little pup. 

Hope the others in the litter find loving homes


----------



## CStrong73

Oh no!! I am so sorry to read this. 

Big Hugs.


----------



## TheZ's

So sorry to hear of your loss of this special little girl.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry. 

Thank goodness she knew what love was.


----------



## amy22

Oh my...I am so so sorry. You showed her love for her whole life, that is a wonderful thing. RIP sweet little girl.....


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so sorry, so sad to lose babies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry to hear that little Miss has gone to the Rainbow bridge. I know the children in heaven are taking very good care of her and giving her all the love she could ever hope for. 

RIP sweet baby girl.


----------



## Laurie

So sorry!!! Poor baby girl.

RIP Little Miss.....


----------



## penparson

So sorry to hear the news about your plucky little girl. Run free, Little Miss.


----------



## GoldenMum

RIP little Miss, you were such a precious little girl! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wendi

I am sorry to learn of this, darn it! She was such a sweet little thing.


----------



## Vhuynh2

So sorry about Little Miss..we were all rooting for her..


----------



## nolefan

I am very, very sorry. Hugs to you....


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry .. grow big at the Bridge little one, knowing you were loved and will be missed.


----------



## inge

I followed this thread with hope...I am so, so sorry. Run free, little one.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just saw the update in my email! So sorry for your loss..you were doing all you could. RIP little Miss.. You left an imprint on many people before you left.. Run free now and I know your in good company.


----------



## Karen519

*Rest in peace*

Rest in peace, sweet one!!

I am so very sorry!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

RIP Little Miss. You will be together again one day.


----------

